
YouTube fixed an autocomplete bug that suggested how to have s*x with your kids - LeoJiWoo
http://www.businessinsider.com/youtube-fixed-an-autocomplete-bug-that-suggested-how-to-have-sx-with-your-kids-2017-11
======
LeoJiWoo
Do any youtube engineers have the scoop on why this happened ?

~~~
megamindbrian2
Probably because it removed "useless" search terms. I had to try it just to
see if there was anything scary that slipped through YouTube. I highly doubt
YouTube is intentionally harbouring pedophiles like these "alt-lefters" like
to point out. Searching yields results such as "how to have the sex talk with
your kids" which means the words "the", "talk", and "your" played no part in
ranking what Google thinks you meant. Doesn't seem that far off to me.

